# alsa + awe64

## smeets_marc

situatie schets:

voorheen heb ik altijd mijn onboard low budget ac97 geluidskaartje gebruikt. Nu kwam ik na een opruiming nog een iets minder low_budget soundblaster awe64 PNP tegen. Die wil ik dus gebruiken ipv ac97 kaartje. Omdat ik zoveel mensen zooo enorm goed hoor praten over alsa wil ik dat ook maar eens proberen.

Dus alsa met awe64 kaartje.

Ok, eerst mn use variabelen aangepast om gentoo te vertellen dat ik alsa wil. Vervolgens kernel opnieuw bakken met alleen sound support.

De howto op gentoo.org heb ik gevolgd en zorgde indirect al voor veel ergenissen. Volgens alsa-project.org moet ik emu8k hebben, dat bleek dus sbawe te zijn. Daar heb ik 3 uur over gedaan om daar achter te komen. Je mag immers toch wel verwachten dat de mensen van alsa het zelf wel weten. Dat lijkt mij ook wel en het lijkt mij geloofwaardiger dat ik iets fout doe, dus als iemand mij kan vertellen waarom ik dan toch de niet bestaande(!) emu8k moet hebben, vertel het me aub.

Enfin, alsa config aangepast en alsa pakketten geinstalleerd. Na wat vaker voorkomende probs van amixer (meerdere mensen op dit forum hadden ook problemen met amixer) en het emergen van alsa-xmms krijg ik eindelijk geluid uit mn kaartje. 

Helaas alleen met xmms. Gaim vertikt het enig geluid te produceren als xmms bezig is. Ander bijkomend nadeel is dat gnomemeeting nu al helemaal niet meer opstart (error: GnomeMeeting got 0 for the GConf key "/apps/gnomemeeting/gconf_test_age", but 12 was expected).

Al met al hoop ik dat jullie mij enige hulp kunnen verschaffen.

----------

## Matje

Laad je de OSS modules? Je kan misschien beter dit op het multimedia-forum posten, daar zijn heel wat meer verhelderde geesten aanwezig  :Smile: 

----------

## smeets_marc

met oss modules bedoel je de kernel drivers voor geluidskaarten?

Nee die laad ik niet.

Ik heb de handleiding gewoon gevolgd en ik krijg er ook wel geluid uit maar alleen bij xmms. Of als xmms uit staat dan doet gaim het ook wel.....alleen niet tegelijk. Dit lijkt dus op het probleem dat je hebt wanneer je geen sounddeamon hebt en twee proggies willen alle twee schrijven naar /dev/dsp. Normaliter gebruikte ik esd. Maar ik meen mij te herrinneren dat met alsa dat niet meer nodig is, en eerlijk gezegd kan ik ook nergens nagaan of dit nog nodig is.

Is een sounddeamon nog nodig bij alsa?

----------

## Matje

Dat hangt er echt vanaf welke kaart je hebt. Mijn kaart kan 31 signalen tegelijk aan, maar ik denk niet dat dit bij de awe64 het geval is.

----------

## water

Ik heb ook ooit een awe64 gehad, maar die heb ik +/- 6 jaar gelede nieuw gekocht. Dus, tsja, wees blij dat er geluid uit komt.   :Wink: 

----------

## smeets_marc

net een sblive gehaald, ik ben nu de kernal aan het bakken. En alsa..tja dat hoef ik de komende tijd nog niet.

----------

## water

Alsa heeft wel de mogelijkehid om meerdere kaarten naast elkaar te gebruiken. Of het nuttig is weet ik niet, maar het kan wel.

----------

